# Low Lead Rhinestones



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have a customer wanting me to make a design for a dance team which has children under the age of 12 on it. I would like to make the design and be in compliant to the new lead law. Is the Crystal clear rhinestone the only color that usually has the highest lead content or will I have to buy low lead rhinestones in the variety of colors I plan to use for the design if I would like to comply with the new law?

Has anyone purchased the Low Lead Rhinestones from Shine Art? Do they have as nice of a sparkle as the regular Korean rhinestones they sell? I asked a while ago for a few samples to be thrown in with one of my orders but they said they don't give out samples. I hate to buy a variety of colors if the quality isn't the same as their Korean rhinestone. 

Lori


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I know that most rhinestones have lead in them - It doesn't matter if clear or color. Check with who you buy your stones with now to see if they have had their stones tested. If so they can provide you a certificate of the lead content. Even if you get the Shine Art ask for the Certificate so you can keep it on file.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes crystal as well as colored rhinestones must be certified as low lead. But as stated, check with your current provider and they should have a certificate of testing. I will say this and that is to not solely rely on the certificate as they are floating all over Asia. I have three certificates from 3 different companies in 3 different regions of Asia and they all look the same so I don't have total confidence that they are being actually tested. The rhinestoneguy is the only store that I have found so far that tests the stone to make sure they are in fact low lead.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Scott for the reply. I emailed Shine Art this morning and I'm waiting to hear back from them. I have asked for the lead test results for both the Korean and Low Lead rhinestones that they sell. I will post the results once they forward me the results. Do the metal rhinestuds also have lead in them? 

Thanks, Lori


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I have not found any lead in the metal rhinestud but you should still ask to make sure. The paint they use to cover the metal could have lead in it.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the low lead, no lead rhinestones for children's wear. The best two I have found are Dazzling Designs and Kandi Corp....they both have certificates stating their items have been laboratory tested for the lead. I like Dazzling Designs better for the shine and they are a bit cheaper. I try to stay away from the ss6 size as they are just too tiny and I worry about the glue adhesion on such a small rhinestone. The ss10 and ss16 are just right. Hope that helps you some. I also made a separate hang tag for my children's items stating the rhinestones have been tested and approved for children's wear.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Susan,

The hang tag is a great idea! Thanks for the info!


----------



## onthespotgraphix (Sep 10, 2008)

I am currently looking for a new supplier of my rhinestones. My current supplier has bad customer service. How has your experience been with Shine Art, and how long does shipping take?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

onthespotgraphix said:


> I am currently looking for a new supplier of my rhinestones. My current supplier has bad customer service. How has your experience been with Shine Art, and how long does shipping take?


I buy from Rhinestone Guy. I'm in Texas and they are in Cal. and it has never taken more than 2 days to get my order.


----------



## onthespotgraphix (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks. i am in texas too, so i will definielty check them out, becasue i need a supplier that can get them to me within two days. I get a lot of orders that they want them right away, and I try to keep my stock kind of low so that I don't have a ton of money invested in supplies at one time.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

onthespotgraphix said:


> I am currently looking for a new supplier of my rhinestones. My current supplier has bad customer service. How has your experience been with Shine Art, and how long does shipping take?


 
I LOVE shineart!

I have had nothing but GREAT customer service and fast shipping!
(3 days to FL)

Diamond like stones with super holding power too!
Also....they have the best pricing here in the U.S.A.


----------

